# New to EMS ant training/scenerios ideas?



## Life Star (May 30, 2011)

I have been EMT-B cert for about a year or so.I volunteer for a small town with about 150 calls a year.I have taken over as the training officer.I am trying to incoporate some new ideas into our training.Any ideas or suggestions would be helpful. 
We have a gap between or experienced EMTs and our newer ones.


----------



## Chimpie (May 30, 2011)

If you're new to training, start out small.  Don't try anything big right away.  You don't want to get over  your head right in the beginning.

Train as a team and don't put anyone on the spot.  

Know your audience.  Are they all EMTs?  Is it a mixture of Basics, Medics and MFR?


----------



## Life Star (May 30, 2011)

EMTs and some EMRs.We have some EMTs that have been doing this for about 20 yrs and some only a couple of years.Some are very critical of others at training..Im trying to go away from that.Thanks for the input


----------



## IAems (May 31, 2011)

*Practice doesn't make perfect; perfect practice makes perfect*

One of the most effective methods of _learning _is by_ teaching_.  I would suggest giving your more experienced medics (whether they be basic or paramedics) certain skills stations or presentations to evaluate less seasoned members.  Start out these lessons by stating the rules, "Everyone pays attention to the person speaking and nobody interrupt the presenter. If you have questions, raise your hand, and no questions are stupid."  Evaluate these stations or presentations as an audience member.  Should you see one of your presenters chiding or criticizing someone, ask them a difficult question related to the topic that you know they won't have the answer to (meaning for every lesson you should have a couple really difficult questions and answers prepared).  This kind of puts everyone on a level playing field, because no matter how good you are, there's always something to improve on.


----------



## mycrofft (May 31, 2011)

*Use "search" also,  we have a wealth of stuff here and many trainers.*

See if an established instructor from another dept can let you "assist" her or him, and maybe you can use them as a mentor.

Don't fall into the traps of wanting to do a type of training like a disaster execise (instead of using the type of training you need to convey a certain skill), don't get all intricate, remember adult learners don't usually take to being read to or bullied, and safety must always come first.


----------

